# New Package not taking syrup



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bees go for the best source. Sorry you are not it today. What was your MOS? You can PM and we can trade stories.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Americasbeekeeper is probably right. However, out of curiosity, how are you feeding them and how close is the feeder to the cluster? If the feeder is too far from the cluster, for instance, on the other side of a follower board, often they won't move that far away from the cluster to feed.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

On April 29th I installed (2) 3 pound packages. From then till yesterday evening they only downed a little over 1 3/4 gallons of syrup. I changed it last night to be sure it didn't go bad. Today only 5-10 bees on it just like yesterday. I'm pretty sure if they are finding plenty of nectar they'll leave the sugar syrup alone. At least that seems to be the case for the 2 hives here.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

To be honest with you guys, the feeder IS located on the other side of the follower board. However, my package last year AND my previously caught swarm this year, have both been fed this way and took LOTS of syrup the first couple of weeks! That is what puzzled me about this group not utilizing the syrup. I really don't care on way or the other as to what food source they utilize. Just as long as they have a food source !


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

My package took less than a quart total in three weeks. I'm presuming this is because I had acres and acres of dandelion in bloom at the same time. Now they're done so I might put some more in and see if they take that better now.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Yeah. We have tons of the dandelions blooming here too! Along with a multitude of other plants and flowers! Of course, it suits me just fine. I'll save on sugar!


----------



## K.E.N. (May 5, 2011)

I hived 2 - 4 lb packages on 5/2 they found the syrup right quick but then I noticed the same thing. Since they found their way outside they haven't touched the stuff. They seem to really like the dandilions and box elder trees that are covered with flowers. Go figure! I thought they liked spearmint and lemongrass oils I mixed in the syrup!?


----------



## trentfysty (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried at all. Actually, the fact that they are finding nectar sources and don't need the syrup is really encouraging. That will allow them to build up their honey stores faster and overall they health of the colony should be better.

The other plus is that they won't be storing the sugar syrup which increases your chance for a good harvest. If they are not taking the syrup and it has been several days I would remove the feeder. Be prepared to replace the feeder if you have more than a day or two of rain that keeps them inside. They won't have much built up in they way of stores for a month or so and you might need to feed syrup if the weather turns bad. Otherwise, enjoy the strong nectar flow and let your bees do what they do best!


----------



## callsign222 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm just replying to add to the collective experience--

My feeder is behind a holed follower board in it's own chamber in the back, and when first installed they were taking a pint of syrup in less than 16 hrs, when we got good weather and flowers, it went to nothing, almost overnight. Now with this string of awful weather here in New England (2 weeks rain, fog, wind, 50deg temp) they are back to drinking a pint every 16hrs of so-- even with the feeder in another chamber they will make the short trip to feed. 

You're probably in great shape!


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

mine are still sucking it down, I'm using 1 quart baggy feeders, one at a time behind a follower board with a hole in it, I installed the package on 5/16...I'm thinking about stopping after they finish this quart though and letting them forage more...it isn't natural for me to feed them all the time


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I doubt that the presence of syrup is preventing foraging. More likely the opposite; a lack of adequate nectar sources (or suitable weather) leads to them taking syrup.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

it appears the ants have found the syrup as well 
we have a real bad ant problem here in south texas
trying to figure out my next step


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Maybe you can sprinkle some Diatomaceous Earth on the ground to deter ants?


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

heheh, actually, I already did that, I use a ton of DE for ant control around my biopod, inside house, etc etc...

however, it will kill bees too, had two bees already get into it somehow and they were rolling around on the ground dying...have to be very careful with the stuff

it isn't poison or anything but it will kill most insects (as I'm sure you know already if you use it)

on a good note, it seems to have deterred the ants, for now at least


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I now feed new packages on the "cluster side" of the follower board. With the lousy cold weather we've been having this year they were slow to build and weren't taking much feed. I moved the feeder and they started drinking it down and building comb in a serious way. I think they want that syrup to be a little warmer than it was on the oposite side of the follower. Another thing I notice is they seem to drink more syrup using a baggie than an inverted quart jar. Could be coincidence or fact, who knows.
I personally feed until there is a full bar of capped stores no matter what the weather or how long it takes. Then I watch closely and if they start going backward with stores I'll start feeding again. I don't feed established hives unless they are in serious trouble but I'll pour the feed to new packages. 

Mike


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

so I should continue to feed until they stop taking it?

I had left the syrup can that came in the package on the other side of the yard and forgot about it (it spilled) and I found bees slurping on it today


----------

